# White Spots on Bala Sharks



## GuppyNGoldfish

My bala sharks have white spots all over their fins and bodies. I was thinking it was Ick so I've begun treating the tank, but none of the other fish in the tank have the spots except the bala sharks. I dosed the water and am planning on dosing again tomorrow. At first we thought it was sand or gravel debris, but I'm using a pretty good size gravel, nothing small enough to coat their bodies. *Any feedback?*


----------



## Manafel

it looks like lch to me, and it's a stress related disease, so thought some fish might be worse than others and show symptoms, some of the fish might not


----------



## holly12

That's Ich. I'd continue treatment. (Just because the other fish aren't showing signs of the disease doesn't mean they don't have the beginnings of it.) I've also heard of people using aquarium salt and increasing the tank temp' to treat rather than using medication - but it depends on your fish (some can't take salt or higher temps'.)

Also, Bala Sharks get to be 12" in length so they are going to need a larger tank. Keeping them in a smaller tank will stunt their growth, so the skeleton will stop growing but the organs keep growing, so the fish end up dying really painful death.


----------



## Manafel

I agree with holly, I just upgraded to a 75 for my bala sharks


----------

